# Edition video sur iPad



## cherbourg (15 Août 2013)

Bonsoir,

J'ai perdu du temps ce matin à essayer d'importer dans iMovie (iPad 4) une courte vidéo que j'ai faite avec un camescope au format .mov à 60ips.

Il a d'abord fallu que je convertisse le.mov sur mon mac car iMovie ne reconnaissait pas les fichiers, de plus iMovie limite à 25 ips...

Bref, une question : existe-t-il un éditeur video pro ou semi-pro pour iPad que vous pourriez me recommander ?

Merci par avance


----------



## Lauange (18 Août 2013)

Bonjour,

Je n'ai pas testé cette appli, mais sur Vipad, elle parait simple et adaptée.

http://www.vipad.fr/post/Convertir-sur-iPad-des-vidéos-MOV-en-MP4-pour-les-utiliser-dans-iMovie


----------

